# Cyp.parviflorum



## tenman (May 31, 2013)

Five of my ten cyps are now blooming size and have rewarded my great efforts at growing them by gracing me with flowers this year. This is the best performer, it had four buds but one blasted when I had it out of the ground for a day to take it to a meeting. All my cyps are in 1 gallon pots sunken into the raised bed I prepared for them to have adequate drainage since our 'soil' here is 50% clay, 25% maple roots and 25% rock. the glossy yellow pouch has to be seen to be believed. Plant was about 10" tall. There is a great deal of confusion between this and Cyp.pubescens; the only salient difference I can determine form the dozen or so contradictory descriptions claiming to be authoritative is that one has larger flowers than the other. Which one varies depending on the 'authority'. I really don't care. This is the name I got it under and so this is the name on the tag. BTW, the particles on some of the cyps are sawdust from the carpenter bees above in the maple tree.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 1, 2013)

nice colour!


----------



## Dido (Jun 1, 2013)

looks like a giood one congrats


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jun 1, 2013)

Very nice

Carson Whitlow showed me (& a few others who were there) his blooming pubescens and parviflora. According to him, pubescens is taller and often less vivid as far as the brown petals and sepals are concerned. Pubescens has a delightful fruity fragrance, reminds me of peaches, or mangos. Very pleasant. I got to compare the fragrance of Carson's plants side by side. They were in bloom the same time. This visit was about 2 decades ago, but I had raised pubescens for about 10 years before my plant died. 

Parviflora is shorter, tends to have more vivid brown petals and sepals. And parviflora tends to have a rancid butter note to its fragrance. There may also be a sweet note with the rancid butter note, but the butter note is usually detectable. It also likes a little more sun than pubescens & tends to occur in open grassland and sphagnum bogs. 

Carson also said there are a number of populations that seem to be intergrades between the two species. 

To my eye, your plant probably is parviflora. Hows the fragrance?


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 1, 2013)

Your soil sounds just like ours! Gorgeous yellow pouch!


----------



## tenman (Jun 1, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Very nice
> 
> Carson Whitlow showed me (& a few others who were there) his blooming pubescens and parviflora. According to him, pubescens is taller and often less vivid as far as the brown petals and sepals are concerned. Pubescens has a delightful fruity fragrance, reminds me of peaches, or mangos. Very pleasant. I got to compare the fragrance of Carson's plants side by side. They were in bloom the same time. This visit was about 2 decades ago, but I had raised pubescens for about 10 years before my plant died.
> 
> ...



Dunno. Didn't know it was fragrant so never smelled it. Flowers closed up Thursday. BUt it's the larger-flowered of the two. And that makes it parviflorum, wait no, pubescens, or parviflora? Pubescens? No one really seems to know, and traits that clearly identify the one are the same traits claimed by others to identify the other. I think it's pretty.


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2013)

These are well formed and colored flowers.

Awesome!


----------

